# James May review of Monaco Dynasty



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Today's Telegraph:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/main.jhtml?xml=/motoring/2007/09/01/mrmay01.xml#comments


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

What next?

Jeremy Clarkson test drives a Romahome :lol: :lol:


----------



## 106680 (Aug 25, 2007)

cneate said:


> What next?
> 
> Jeremy Clarkson test drives a Romahome :lol: :lol:


blows it up morelike :lol:

F

_____________________________________________________

http://www.rvfulltiming.com/

:wink:


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Only confirms what I always suspected about TG presenters .. but can't say, this is a family forum.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I'm afraid I have to agree with Mr May. They try to make the interiors like a country cottage.
who chooses the designs?Stevie Wonder??


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

couldn't help but notice his choice of motorhome show for the article took him around the globe - is it not worth reviewing any uk ones then?


----------

